# Club bending?



## tycooper (Aug 10, 2014)

I had a friend video my swing yesterday, and when replaying the video, we were stunned by the amount of bend in my shaft. By the time the shaft was horizontal, the head was displaced by over a foot, and probably 18" a frame later. My camera did not have enough fps to show contact, so I can't say what the thing looked like, but it seems to me that is way too much bend to get consistent results. I looked at youtube videos, and just notice a very slight flex for the pros.

So here is the question. Does this indicate something wrong with my swing, or does it just indicate that I need stiffer shafts? For reference, my clubs are about 20 years old, made of graphite, and are marked as "Firm" flex.


----------

